# Skelerectors - Finally!



## hauntedyards (Mar 24, 2005)

I finally got a place to work on my welding and I finished my first skelerector.










I have a how-to page up if you get bored over the holidays...

http://www.hauntedyards.com/home/skelerector


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If you have a video of the framework in motion, I think folks would like to see it.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Holy dang Jeff, I didn't think you were ever going to finish 

I used to check you site about once a year to see if you got the skelerector done. I believe when I built mine, you were working on yours around the same time frame and that was around 2006 or 2007.

Good to see the project is closer to finish.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Any chance we can get the password for the plans now that it's completed?


----------



## hauntedyards (Mar 24, 2005)

bourno said:


> Holy dang Jeff, I didn't think you were ever going to finish
> 
> I used to check you site about once a year to see if you got the skelerector done. I believe when I built mine, you were working on yours around the same time frame and that was around 2006 or 2007.
> 
> Good to see the project is closer to finish.


LOL... Well 2 houses, 1 divorce... 3 kids... 2 baby-mommas and 4 chickens later I'm finally getting back into Halloween... lol We built my buddy a garage with a heated floor so I'll be welding all winter.

I took a siesta for about 6 years right around the time that Eric, WBN, James and all those other M.O.M. guys did. Funny how life gets in the way sometimes...

My website has been basically dead since 2005. I just got it updated and I'm starting the haunt again from scratch. I have a basement full of supplies and equipment I am happy to finally have time to put into use!

The password is "methodz"

I'm just verifying all the measurements and then I'll just leave em posted. There are 10 year old plans and not drawn up by myself.


----------



## hauntedyards (Mar 24, 2005)

Hey Bourno... I think we have the same welder... lol


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

We sure do. The Hobart handler 140.

At the time, I wanted a 220 volt welder, but settled for the 120 volt one for price. It has been handy a few times being able to plug into an outlet somewhere else easily.

Good to see you on the forum again.


----------



## hauntedyards (Mar 24, 2005)

bourno said:


> We sure do. The Hobart handler 140.
> 
> At the time, I wanted a 220 volt welder, but settled for the 120 volt one for price. It has been handy a few times being able to plug into an outlet somewhere else easily.


I find that I'll never use anything thicker an 1/8" tube and it will blow a hole through that if you aren't paying attention. lol I love it.

You have any builds planned this year?


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I have a 220 Stick welder as well as a mig welder, and I find that I almost never use the 220. I really want to get into TIG welding one day. I love watching a professional welder stitching aluminum together via Tig. It's an absolute work of art.

Congratulations on finally getting that skelerector up and running. It looks GREAT. There's no limit to what you can do now


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

That's an awesome design, congratulation on finally completing it.


----------



## hauntedyards (Mar 24, 2005)

Attached springs and mounted piston tonight... I never got it hooked up to air... I hope it's strong enough to pull it back... it's like a giant mousetrap!

I had to make the clevis out of a turnbuckle I cut in half... thread size matched... drilled hole though the side of it... Worked like a charm!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for the Bigger (clearer) pics. Looking GREAT! Can you post one where it's folded down??


----------



## hauntedyards (Mar 24, 2005)

niblique71 said:


> Thanks for the Bigger (clearer) pics. Looking GREAT! Can you post one where it's folded down??


I will I just have to hook it up to air to get it to stay down... lol


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice mechanism HY! Can't wait to see it in action.


----------



## craigsrobotics (Oct 12, 2009)

You will probably want to use a quick exhaust valve at the pressure inlet (top port on cylinder). Your solenoid valve and airline will choke too much air and not allow it to "spring up" quickly like a mechanism of that nature was designed to do.


----------

